# Any Egyptians in the Forum?



## mazenmostafa (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello, 

I am Electrical Engineer based in Cairo, and i am starting my immigration process to NZ with SMC scheme.
Are there and Egyptians under/finished the process, to exchange information?
Please, get in touch by replying on this.


----------

